# Painting Melamine.



## Woma_Wild (Oct 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd post this in case anyone else has a melamine enclosure that they don't particularly like.

Personally, I much prefer solid timber but my enclosure is a huge double story 4ft. 

I went to Bunnings (I just love Bunnings lol) I purchased WHITE KNIGHT tile & melamine paint. It can be tinted to any colour.
I also had to purchase a primer. 
There are 2 primers available - one is their melamine primer - about $38 1L and the other, much cheaper one is White Knight Grip Lock Primer @ $18 for 1L which I purchased.

This job cannot be rushed. Follow instructions on primer can then paint. The primer is very thick and it covers up scratches and other blemishes on the melamine.

I'm very happy to say that this worked. 
And, I have 2 cats that jump on the enclosure and there is not a single scratch mark on the enclosure.

I can honestly recommend these 2 products.


----------



## iamwilso (Oct 19, 2013)

Any chance of getting some pics of the finish?
Is it a non toxic paint or does it require sealing afterwards?


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 19, 2013)

It's on the outside of the enclose and animal has no contact.
I did try to post a photo but it never works for me, sorry. All I can add it that it looks like a timber cabinet that's been painted instead of stained.


----------



## Performa (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd be a little concerned about the toxicity of the paint, even though it is painted on the outside it still could harm your reptile.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 23, 2013)

People paint and stain their timber enclosures all the time. As wood is porous, I could understand but I'm painting malemine.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 23, 2013)

Performa said:


> I'd be a little concerned about the toxicity of the paint, even though it is painted on the outside it still could harm your reptile.



I did exactly the same thing 5 or 6 years ago.. no deaths from it. I find people take this whole toxicity thing too far. It's not letting off enough fumes to smell it and they don't ingest it. So what's the problem? When has a snake ever got sick from paint or sealer that has been left long enough to cure???? Common sense goes a long way... If you can smell fumes then it needs longer outside obviously. I used the paint and primer in and outside the viv, it has been fine.... Frogs and fish I would be more worried about toxicity perhaps.
If you have no common sense then stay away from anything that COULD be toxic...


----------



## Performa (Nov 16, 2013)

Common sense does go a long way with every day decisions! !!! 
Snakes on the other hand can be effected by the slightest smells and or change of environment/ un satisfactory husbandry. To be a little concerned is one thing and to pass that on to another herper is just friendly advice.


----------

